# "RANT" Location Location Location



## greybeard (Nov 14, 2012)

Why, do so few people put at LEAST a general location in their information below their name?  
I understand the whole privacy/security thing, having been on the internet now since the mid 90s, but no one is asking anyone to give real names, street addresses or even city names. Please, put a general area in that space provided.  At least a geographic region. _Mid west. SE USA. Canada, Australia, a state_--put something there.. It is already difficult enough to try to offer advise or solutions over the internet without actually seeing the animal--why make it even more difficult by making everyone ask "Where are you located?" And yes, it makes a difference what region one is located in when people are trying to help each other--often a BIG difference when it comes to forage, shelter, fencing, seasonal illnesses, and feed practices.
There's a member right now in need of hay, but I don't have a clue if they live across the county from me or across an ocean and I'm not gonna ask jst to see if I can help THEM, and I ai ain't gonna scroll thru pages and pages of "where am I where are you?" The admins generously and intuitively provided a location space in profiles--please edit yours and put something useful in that space. The odds that some internet stalker is going to somehow track ya down and steal your prize livestock by using a generic but needed geographical location is so slim as to be virtually non-existent. 
Thank you.

[rant off]


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 14, 2012)

Amen!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 14, 2012)

x2 I hear ya!! It drives me crazy too.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 14, 2012)

When I first registered I didn't see a place for location...so, put it to show on the bottom of my posts...just went back to profile to update and saw under "personal" there is a place for location.  Will post this now and see if it shows up.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Nov 14, 2012)

It did


----------



## Bitterroot (Nov 14, 2012)

You can't edit that part of your profile until you have at least ten posts.  That's always one of the first things I do when I register somewhere, and as soon as I had ten I ran to update it.  It could be entirely possible that since it isn't open to edit when you sign up, that some forget about it completely.  

I agree though, it definitely helps to know a general location when folks are asking for help that requires it.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 14, 2012)

Bitterroot said:
			
		

> You can't edit that part of your profile until you have at least ten posts.  That's always one of the first things I do when I register somewhere, and as soon as I had ten I ran to update it.  It could be entirely possible that since it isn't open to edit when you sign up, that some forget about it completely.
> 
> I agree though, it definitely helps to know a general location when folks are asking for help that requires it.


Very true. I forgot all about the ten posts. (It was so long ago!! ahah) But of you are looking for help even if you can't put it in your location area you can still post your area in the post that you are seeking help.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 14, 2012)

perhaps, but most here have had their location asked for more than once while here. you'd think it wasn't exactly rocket science .....and I'm on 2 other forums where it is mandatory to enter a location of some kind upon registration. I can understand keeping email or other social media info private, but -oh well.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 14, 2012)

Greybeard, I agree with you 100%.......but you will see that I dont have my location listed.  I am a hypocrite, lol.

I'll speak up on behalf of the ones of us who have actively chosen not to list a location.  I have recently had some trouble with an internet fruit loop.  I wont go into detail into what all happened, but it has made me very leery of the internet in general.  Every thing I can do that will make me FEEL a little safer is worth it.  Granted, not including that detail in my profile wont give me much, but it does make me FEEL less vulnerable to the whackos.  Most everyone on this forum knows where I am already, and I guess I'll have to deal with that.  If I were to have a problem that needed a location explaination, I would probably include it in my post, reserving the right to go back and edit out the location once the situation was resolved.   That wouldnt offer me much protection, but would keep future potential folks from knowing my location, and would prevent a new member just going to my profile to figure out where I am and by figuring out where I am, they also know the location of my kids.  Just giving a state can open doors that you wouldnt believe.

I know it doesnt seem like much, but when a person is attacked in the cyber world, it is just a rough situation.  It's often a nameless, faceless attacker, unless they mess up and reveal themselves.  Even then, once the attacker is known, it is both costly and troublesome to get any type of legal help.

I no longer give my general location in my profile, because I am no longer comfortable doing so.  I realize that the help that I get may be reduced from it, but it's a price I am willing to pay.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 14, 2012)

What does mine say?

ETA - Guess I'll fix it  If I can figure out how...

ETA#2 - Fixed it


----------



## greybeard (Nov 14, 2012)

very well--perhaps I too am a hipocrit. The odds of me being hit by an asteroid are 1 in 200,000. The odds of me being hit because I opted to have a metal roof installed are still--1 in 200,000, but I won't live in fear of being hit by an asteroid--or shot (have been) or hit by lightning (have been) or bitten by a snake (have been). I won't live my life in  in fear of dying either--but I'm going to-- but it won't be from an asteroid, and that ISN'T because I have a metal roof.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 14, 2012)

greybeard said:
			
		

> very well--perhaps I too am a hipocrit. The odds of me being hit by an asteroid are 1 in 200,000. The odds of me being hit because I opted to have a metal roof installed are still--1 in 200,000, but I won't live in fear of being hit by an asteroid--or shot (have been) or hit by lightning (have been) or bitten by a snake (have been). I won't live my life in  in fear of dying either--but I'm going to-- but it won't be from an asteroid, and that ISN'T because I have a metal roof.


lol, you crack me up.    I love your blunt honesty!

Well, I've never been shot...been shot at, but still have guns.  Been stabbed, but I still use a knife to cut my steak, been snakebit (non venomous), still love snakes, been dog bit, but still have dogs.

But I felt my children were being exposed to someone who could harm them and mother bear mode stepped in.     Cant help it, I am a mom and sometimes it just doenst have to make sense, lol.

Lightening, huh?  I believe I'll skip that one........


----------

